# Aplicaciones de integrales múltiples  a electronica



## Sukuraido (Nov 5, 2007)

Alguien puede ayudarme con estas aplicaciones. es un trabajo de la univesidad...en donde entrarian estas aplicaciones?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 5, 2007)

Puedes buscar sobre campos en capacitores y aplicar efectos de contorno para eliminar el analisis unidimensional.
Saludos.


----------



## Sukuraido (Nov 5, 2007)

aplicaciones de las integrales multiples a electronica. gracias


----------



## raydel12 (Ago 19, 2009)

buen dia sukuraido a mi me encargaron lo mismo y si me pudieras dar algunos tips o links de donde buscaste información sobre el tema te lo agradeceria


----------

